# How do i create a network account on SBS 2008?



## dmcg69 (Nov 4, 2003)

Hi people, I am trying to setup a SBS 2008 server on a network with 5 machines. I have created the user accounts on the network in Active Directory users and computers however when logging into the PC's it takes about 10 minutes to login and apply the settings however once the profile is on the machine and it comes to logging in again it logs in almost instantly like it would a local account on a computer off of a network. Have i done something wrong with the setup of the AD accounts?

Is there an area where i need to create user profiles on the SBS server?

Thanks for your help 

David


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

No, it depends on how the PCs are set up and how big the Default User profile is on the machines?

You can create roaming profiles for users, by creating a share on a server and a folder for each user and configure the location in AD Users and Computers on the Profile tab of each user.


----------



## dmcg69 (Nov 4, 2003)

The computers were previously part of a workgroup. I logged into the machine with the account name however it was very slow and the PC had poor performance and took 10 minutes to log in. This was before i entered the profile path in AD for the users so i am not sure what that would have created? Where would that profile have come from, the local machine?

I have created a share on the server for the users and have manually created folders under the d:\profiles folder. I have then added this into AD profile tabs for the corresponding users.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

I suppose it will create a profile on the machine, which does take a bit of time to setup. Then when the user logs out, it will upload any changes to the share on the server, this may take some time for the first time the user has setup their roaming profile. Next time they login, it should be faster.

To speed things up, check the connection speed of the LAN connection on the server. Is it set to automatic, or configured to a specific speed/duplex. Setting it to the same speed as the connection on switch helps a lot.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

You can also get slow logins if your machines DNS is messed up. Have you ensured your ISP DNS is put as a forwarder in the AD servers DNS and then all clients have their primary DNS pointed to the servers IP, on the server its own DNS should be pointed to either 127.0.0.1 or its own IP address.

If all your workstations have the ISPs DNS as their default then you will have a ton of slowness usually.


----------

